

Pakistan, in fury over Draw Muhammad day, shuts down Facebook, YouTube - adrianwaj
http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSTRE64J2I920100520

======
adrianwaj
[http://www.facebook.com/pages/Everybody-Draw-Mohammed-
Day/12...](http://www.facebook.com/pages/Everybody-Draw-Mohammed-
Day/121369914543425?v=photos)

